# Playmobil for an 8 year old



## Weeplin

Is 8 too old for these toys? My daughter is quite taken with a few of their sets but it's hard to figure out how old the sets are actually for..in one sense they are quite intricate but in another the figures are very basic.

What do you think?


----------



## Amarna

I say if she likes them let her play with them. They're good toys for imaginative play and at her age I wouldn't be concerned about her wanting to play with them. I looked them up on amazon and the recommended age just says 4 and up. Personally I've seen kids as old as 10 or 11 play with them.


----------



## HannahsMummy

My Nephew loves Playmobil, he is 7. He needs help building them but will play with them for hours. I got him the playmobil 'Top Agents' for his birthday last week.


----------



## Weeplin

Cheers ladies


----------



## shellie

My sons 7 and he loves playmobil things. I just let him decide what hes too old for and trust me he lets me know if he thinks a toy is too young for him,lol. xxx


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I agree with the other ladies, my son is 9 in a few months and he still has toys like that he regularly goes back to playing with and really enjoys. I think it proves a toys durability that it can reach out to older kids too. 

It's all about the imagination and having fun imo... mind you i'm a 30 yr old chick who still loves to fiddle with Lego :haha:


----------



## mhsteele

There are some really interesting sets, and my kids played with them until about 8 or 9. Then Lego's really took over and I was giver permission to donate the Playmobil. But, lately I have been finding Playmobil "people" in random places. The boys said they were done with the "sets" but "we still need the people...".


----------

